# Taquera Style Hot Sauce.



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 24, 2020)

Taqueria style hot sauce.

You can use any kind of tomato you like.

5 tomato
5 tomatillo. peel and rinse
1/2 onion
10 arbol dried chilis (or to taste)
3 cloves garlic
2 chipotle peppers (in adobo)
salt aboyt 2.5 tsp or to taste.

Toast the dried arbol chilis and set aside.
After you have peeled the tomatillo add them the tomato, onion and arbol chili to a pot of boiling water and heat until the skin on the tomatos start to wrinkle and peel. Take the tomatillo, onion out and put in a blender (add 1/2 cup cold water to blender). Peel the skins on the tomato's and add to blender, add the arbol chili, garlic, chipotle and salt to blender. Blend until the chunks are gone. Put sauce in pan and heat to a simmer. Stir often so the sauce dont burn. when finished put in container (uncovered) at room temp. when the sauce has cooled, cover and fridge. Sauce is fridge stable for about 3 weeks.

I guess you could can it for longer life.

The items i used.







Toast the arbol chilis, set aside.






Peel and rinse the tomatillo, get the sticky off em.







Put all except the garlic and chipotle in the hot water, when the tomatos start to split or loosen the skins take out.






Remove the tomato skins and place everything in a blender. Blend until it pretty smooth. Simmer for 5 mins







Pick out any large chunks that may have not blended good. Cool and put in container and cover for the fridge. You can add whatever you like to this.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 24, 2020)

Looks good but sounds hot.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 24, 2020)

Looks awesome, thanks for posting!


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 24, 2020)

Looks tasty!


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 24, 2020)

Very nice. I'd hit that!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 24, 2020)

Looks great!
Looks like my buddy's wife used to make.
Except she'd use equal amounts of Arbol and Chipotle chiles.
It had a real nice flavor and heat.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 24, 2020)

Looks really good. I’d like it for sure. Thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 25, 2020)

Nice 
Thanks for posting.

Waren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 25, 2020)

Thanks everyone.

I cant make it too hot or my wife wont try it.


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 25, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I cant make it too hot or my wife wont try it.


Looks really good!


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 26, 2020)

Rick, Sounds good and hot !


----------

